# Market/Google Voice Errors After Installing Galaxy Cubed 3



## tackyjan (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello all!

I am able to succesfully install Galaxy Cubed 3 using Heimdall Frontend. Everything seems to work fine for a few hours but then I eventually get an error with the Android Market app when I kickoff a download. The error I get is as follows:

"DOWNLOAD Unsuccessful, Error Code -101"

(Also, not sure if this is related at all to the above problem but I eventually keep getting an error message about not being able to login to Google Voice.)

So in summary the flash seems to work great, however the tablet stability deteriorates after a short amount of time.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------

